# geschwungene Linien zeichnen



## MoguaiM (29. März 2004)

Hallo Leute,

dies ist mein erster Beitrag auf dieser schönen Seite!
Ich will geschwungene Linien zeichnen und zwar so wie in http://www.ripka-catering.de/aktuell.html

Ich habe dazu im Forum gesucht und folgendes gefunden:
am besten nimmst du für sowas das pfad-tool in verbindung mit dem zeichenstift. damit bist du sehr flexibel und die linien werden schön gleichförmig.

danach kannst du die pfadkontur oder die pfadfläche füllen. und am ende noch die schattierungen mit den ebeneneffekten hinzufügen.

Ich suche jetzt ein Tutorial. Könnt ihr mir helfen?

Grüße
Moguai


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. März 2004)

Der Zeichenstift ist das Pathtool  
Wenn du hier gesucht hast, sind dir mit Sicherheit einige Tutorials über den Weg gelaufen. Hier ein Thread zu dem Thema mit drei Tutorials:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141121


----------



## Lobi (29. März 2004)

Hi bin auch neu hier 

Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit dem Kreisauswahlwerkzeug arbeiten.
Nimm ein Bild, dass du auf diesem Weg bearbeiten willst.
Leg mehrere in einzelnen Ebenen übereinander, schneide aus... füg ein... erstelle ebenden nur mit Auswahl und fülle sie einfarbig... spiele dann ein bissl mit der Reihenfolge der Ebenen herum... verschiebe die Kreise und arbeite dann mit Skalierung...

Das Stelle ich mir als leichtesten Weg vor... zumindest um zu dem Ergebnis zu kommen, welches in deinem Beispielbild zu sehen ist.
Ich hab damit in weniger als 5 Minuten vernünftige Ergebnisse erziehlt.

Wie man mit dem Pfadwerkzeug umgeht steht ansonsten im Handbuch (ein Tuturial halt ich hier für überflüssig) oder falls nicht vorhanden in der Hilfedatei von PS selber.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Alles Liebe, Lobi


----------



## Senfdose (29. März 2004)

Mit Auswahl Werkzeugen wird das nicht so genau(die Kanten werde nicht so genau )also liegt, die Wahl eher bei den Pfaden!


----------



## MoguaiM (31. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Lobi _
> *Hi bin auch neu hier
> 
> Ich würd an deiner Stelle einfach mal mit dem Kreisauswahlwerkzeug arbeiten.
> ...



Danke, Lobi, da fragt man sich, wozu dieses Pfadwerkzeug noch gut sein soll


----------

